# Ernie Ball Music Man JP7(s)



## Donnie (Jun 20, 2005)

Well, I got my second one today and I finally decided to write up a review of them. And let me say that I'm not good at writing so I'll do my best.  
First off, some of the features are basswood bodies, birds eye maple necks, full floating trems with piezos, locking Schaller tuners, 25 1/2" scale, Custom DiMarzios made for John Petrucci(supposedly similar to a Steve's Special), one is Medallion Gold the other is Lava Pearl. The pics of the Lava Pearl one are a little to red. It's really more of a rust color(which you can kind of see in some of the pics), which I love even more! I'll try to get some pics that show the real color of it.
And I can't forget the kick ass arm contour. It seems to put your arm in the perfect spot.
Playability. Holy crap do these play nice! The bass player in one of my bands prefers that I play the JP. He swears that I play better on it. 
I have never played a more perfect neck. Very smooth and solid. The fretwork is flawless on both. These guys really pay attention when they put together a guitar. And apparently you can send them back in and get the extra 'pimp job' done on the necks. I don't know how they can get any better. 
I guess they would similar in profile to a wizard neck but maybe a little flatter. It really reminds me of my old Ibanez Prestige RG1527. Deffinately miles above my old RG7620.
Both of them came pefrectly set up(for my tastes) and perfectly in tune. Not bad for traveling a couple thousand mile in the back of a truck.
I'm also quite amazed at how well they stay in tune after wailing on the trem.
Sound. I'm not real good at describing a guitars tone so I'll just say that they sound great! They have a very thick sound. You can go from the cleanest of clean to the most brutal metal tone, no problem. The piezos are some of the best sounding I have heard. Very crisp.
The finish is one of the most resiliant I have seen. I've had the Medallion Gold one for a few months now and it hardly has any pick scratches on it. It's my main guitar and I play the living shit out of it too. 
Anyway, if I think of anything else, I'll come in and post it. Right now, I'm off to play my new one!


----------



## kman (Jun 20, 2005)

I have always loved those guitars, they are so nice. I played the six string version once, they are truly awesome guitars.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Jun 21, 2005)

i would love to play on one!


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jun 21, 2005)

Bastard  I think I'm going to head down, trade in two of my sixes and knock off a hefty chunk on that JP7 here in town...I really don't play much cept my sevens...so it only makes sense, right?


----------



## Donnie (Jun 21, 2005)

WayneCustom7 said:


> I really don't play much cept my sevens...so it only makes sense, right?


That all I play anymore.
You wont get rid of that purple Silo, right? I'd have to inflict bodily harm if you did. Unless, of course, it went to me.


----------



## Leon (Jun 21, 2005)

i don't know what i like more...
...the pair in Shannon's old avatar, or the pair in your new avatar  

that lava pearl is amazing! the other, well, it reminds me of my mom's car (it's the same color)


----------



## Shannon (Jun 21, 2005)

And I say "God damn, those look purty!" That's it! I'm getting one as soon as I get the $$$.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 21, 2005)

Leon said:


> that lava pearl is amazing! the other, well, it reminds me of my mom's car (it's the same color)



That's what I like best about the Medallion Gold one... It's not really a 'guitar' color. 

And Shannon... yes, you _need_ one!


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 21, 2005)

And I had just decided earlier today that my next guitar would be an Ibanez...

Now I'm back to a lengthy wishlist


----------



## Leon (Jun 21, 2005)

and yeah, as far as playability, when i played that JP6 about a year ago (i still remember it like it was yesterday), the neck and that arm contour are just amazing. they really hit the nail on the head when it comes to an instrument that is as comfortable to play as it is great sounding.

...or maybe we're just both shaped like John Petrucci


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jun 21, 2005)

BucketBot said:


> That all I play anymore.
> You wont get rid of that purple Silo, right? I'd have to inflict bodily harm if you did. Unless, of course, it went to me.


Do you want it? Cause if you do its yours...


----------



## FoxMustang (Jun 21, 2005)

I admit it, I'm envious  I've been saving my pennies for a JP7, gotta have one to go with my JP6.


----------



## Drew (Jun 21, 2005)

Beautiful, bro. Quite the pair, too - would have never guessed you were an Aqua Teen fan, with the ketchup and mustard theme. 

("My name is...")


----------



## Christopher (Jun 21, 2005)

BucketBot said:


> That all I play anymore.



I know what you mean, my Pet7 has saved me huge money on gas. Everytime I think I've got to get something else I try it out and KNOW that I won't play it enough.


----------



## darren (Jun 21, 2005)

Those Petrucci 7s really do look nice... they have so many sweet colour options available, and the spec sheet looks pretty awesome. The Petrucci 6-string i tried out a while back was amazingly resonant and had a pretty nice neck on it. If i get around to thinning my herd a little, i wouldn't mind having a Petrucci 7 as a "go to" guitar.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 21, 2005)

BucketBot said:


> Well, I got my second one today and I finally decided to write up a review of them. And let me say that I'm not good at writing so I'll do my best.
> First off, some of the features are basswood bodies, birds eye maple necks, full floating trems with piezos, locking Schaller tuners, 25 1/2" scale, Custom DiMarzios made for John Petrucci(supposedly similar to a Steve's Special), one is Medallion Gold the other is Lava Pearl. The pics of the Lava Pearl one are a little to red. It's really more of a rust color(which you can kind of see in some of the pics), which I love even more! I'll try to get some pics that show the real color of it.
> And I can't forget the kick ass arm contour. It seems to put your arm in the perfect spot.
> Playability. Holy crap do these play nice! The bass player in one of my bands prefers that I play the JP. He swears that I play better on it.
> ...



That is gorgeous. Congrats. They compliment eachother. Very nice.


----------



## Christopher (Jun 21, 2005)

That's the only warning I give to potential EB/MM owners: It's really an addiction. I love my Pet so much the only other guitar I could want is... another Pet. I'm hoping the new prototypes they're working on come together and they offer them in seven string form.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 21, 2005)

deadringer said:


> That's the only warning I give to potential EB/MM owners: It's really an addiction. I love my Pet so much the only other guitar I could want is... another Pet.



That's the truth too.  
But, I think I may be done for a while.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 21, 2005)

BucketBot said:


> That's the truth too.
> But, I think I may be done for a while.



Since your new one will be getting all the attention for a while, I think you should send over the gold one so I can test drive it.


----------



## Leon (Jun 21, 2005)

Flobanez said:


> That is gorgeous. Congrats. They compliment eachother. Very nice.


thanks for quoting all those images. now i have double the GAS when i scroll down through this thread


----------



## Donnie (Jun 21, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Since your new one will be getting all the attention for a while, I think you should send over the gold one so I can test drive it.


Oh yeah, sure. I'll get it shipped out tomorrow.   
*sarcasm mode off*


----------



## Shawn (Jun 21, 2005)

Leon said:


> thanks for quoting all those images. now i have double the GAS when i scroll down through this thread


Aren't they just beautiful pictures though.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 21, 2005)

You should see them in person. Infact, I'm going to go play one right now while I'm staring at the other.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jun 21, 2005)

This post has really got me thinking about getting that JP7...hell either I sell three guitars or trade them in...it's wierd I just don't play them, now a JP 7 will get played like a whore on Bourbon St.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah man, my other guitars are just collecting dust. I feel bad for them.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jun 21, 2005)

BucketBot said:


> You should see them in person. Infact, I'm going to go play one right now while I'm staring at the other.


 Now I have to one.


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 21, 2005)

BucketBot said:


> You should see them in person. Infact, I'm going to go play one right now while I'm staring at the other.


There's a joke here somewhere, I know there is...


----------



## FoxMustang (Jun 21, 2005)

BucketBot said:


> You should see them in person.


Okay, I'm on my way over. Leave a light on for me


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 21, 2005)

I have got to stop coming back to look at those pictures 

Edit: This is my post #333, which is funnier on Jemsite really...


----------



## Donnie (Jun 21, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> I have got to stop coming back to look at those pictures


Me too. And I own the damn things!


----------



## Christopher (Jun 21, 2005)

WayneCustom7 said:


> This post has really got me thinking about getting that JP7...hell either I sell three guitars or trade them in...it's wierd I just don't play them, now a JP 7 will get played like a whore on Bourbon St.



Go Raz Go!


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jun 21, 2005)

deadringer said:


> Go Raz Go!


You know what would really close the deal, some of that 7 string blues you got goin on...any sound bites?


----------



## Christopher (Jun 21, 2005)

You know the sad thing, I have the whole album sitting on the hard drive in the basement. Unfortunately, I've been asked by Jeff (my buddy and intellectual owner) not to pass any sound bytes or clips out until the release.

There aren't a ton of Pet tracks either. The bulk was Jeff with a sweet Carvin DC 400 I sold him. I did a few solos and honestly you can hear more than a little rock sneak out in my parts. I tried to play more traditional blues licks but with a tone that was more a marriage between blues and what my tone is normally.

The funny thing is, on one solo I started off the sucker with a little lick that could only be done on a downtuned or baritone instrument and when Jeff first heard it he laughed and said, "You just had to put something on it for your seven string buddies huh?"

My tone on the album isn't my favorite but I was just learning how to blend the "prog metal geek" I am with the "wounded soul blues man" side of me.

Besides, my playing won't push you towards a Pet7. Listen to Petrucci if you want inspiration.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jun 22, 2005)

deadringer said:


> You know the sad thing, I have the whole album sitting on the hard drive in the basement. Unfortunately, I've been asked by Jeff (my buddy and intellectual owner) not to pass any sound bytes or clips out until the release.
> 
> There aren't a ton of Pet tracks either. The bulk was Jeff with a sweet Carvin DC 400 I sold him. I did a few solos and honestly you can hear more than a little rock sneak out in my parts. I tried to play more traditional blues licks but with a tone that was more a marriage between blues and what my tone is normally.
> 
> ...




The only thing John inspires me to do is quit my job, leave my family and lock myself in a room with my guitars and gear...I don't think that's a good thing


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 22, 2005)

Those are beautiful guitars man!

I've never paid the Petrucci's much attention before but they're just so eye-catching in those colours.

Are they both exactly the same specs?

I'm loving the avatar too  .


----------



## Donnie (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks!
Yep, they are exactly the same other than the color. I really should have gotten one without the piezos since I don't really use them much. That could have saved me a couple of bucks, but they are kind of nice to have.


----------



## Leon (Jun 22, 2005)

BucketBot said:


> Thanks!
> Yep, they are exactly the same other than the color. I really should have gotten one without the piezos since I don't really use them much. That could have saved me a couple of bucks, but they are kind of nice to have.


and hey, it's a frigg'n JP7, why not hit all the stops?


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 23, 2005)

Donnie said:


> Thanks!
> Yep, they are exactly the same other than the color. I really should have gotten one without the piezos since I don't really use them much. That could have saved me a couple of bucks, but they are kind of nice to have.



I don't use the piezo on my RG2027 that much but it's nice to have as it's the only guitar i have with a piezo fitted.
I was tempted to fit the bridge from my 2027 into my Dino but decided it was a bit of a stupid idea when i thought it through.

Does the piezo sound the same as the LR Baggs one they use on the Ibanez piezo models ?

Those pearl buttons are a nice touch too. They do the Pet's in such a nice range of colours compared to the colours that other companies offer.
Love the rosewood boards too. I'm not a fan of maple boards at all, the way they look,feel or sound personally.

If they weren't so damn expensive in the UK i'd seriously consider one. 

I'm seriously thinking about getting a PodXT (or XT Pro). You use Line 6 stuff don't you?
I'd like to get the XT Pro so that i can eventually get a rack Valve Power-amp and a pair of 2x12"s to get a nice stereo sound going on.

Do you recommend the Pod XT(Pro?) or not ? 

Thanks man!


----------



## Christopher (Jun 23, 2005)

jtm45 said:


> I don't use the piezo on my RG2027 that much but it's nice to have as it's the only guitar i have with a piezo fitted.
> I was tempted to fit the bridge from my 2027 into my Dino but decided it was a bit of a stupid idea when i thought it through.
> 
> Does the piezo sound the same as the LR Baggs one they use on the Ibanez piezo models ?
> ...




I've owned the LR stuff in an Ibanez RG 620x, the Fishman stuff in a Carvin DC 400, and now the JP7. I personally prefer the Fishman piezo so far and I like the tone in the JP the best so far but mainly because you can make adjustments to it that I never did with the Carvin.


----------



## darren (Jun 23, 2005)

Did EBMM develop their own piezo system in-house, or did they do an OEM arrangement with one of the big-name suppliers like Baggs or Fishman?


----------



## Christopher (Jun 23, 2005)

I don't know if it was developed for them or not but the EB/MM piezo I have I believe is a Fishman.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jun 24, 2005)

Donnie said:


> Well, I got my second one today and I finally decided to write up a review of them. And let me say that I'm not good at writing so I'll do my best.
> First off, some of the features are basswood bodies, birds eye maple necks, full floating trems with piezos, locking Schaller tuners, 25 1/2" scale, Custom DiMarzios made for John Petrucci(supposedly similar to a Steve's Special), one is Medallion Gold the other is Lava Pearl. The pics of the Lava Pearl one are a little to red. It's really more of a rust color(which you can kind of see in some of the pics), which I love even more! I'll try to get some pics that show the real color of it.
> And I can't forget the kick ass arm contour. It seems to put your arm in the perfect spot.
> Playability. Holy crap do these play nice! The bass player in one of my bands prefers that I play the JP. He swears that I play better on it.
> ...




Dude,, absolutely beautiful! Congrats you lucky bastard....  

~A


----------



## Donnie (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks, man!
For once, I can't stop playing.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jun 24, 2005)

Donnie said:


> Thanks, man!
> For once, I can't stop playing.


Can I ask you exactly what you got in your case...I think I may be missing something...


----------



## Donnie (Jun 24, 2005)

With both I got a key to the case, a Ernie Ball Polishing cloth, a diagram of what the controls are, the hang tag and instructions on how to replace the batteries.


----------



## dpm (Jun 25, 2005)

Donnie, _please_ take the plastic film off those covers, it looks crapulent.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 25, 2005)

No way, man. My thing is that I wait for that stuff to fall off.
It's just something I do.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jun 25, 2005)

Donnie said:


> With both I got a key to the case, a Ernie Ball Polishing cloth, a diagram of what the controls are, the hang tag and instructions on how to replace the batteries.


Oh I didn't get that diagram...anyway can you scan it/photocopy it for your brotha? PLEASE!


----------



## Shawn (Jun 25, 2005)

Wayne, I'd like to see how your J P 7 compares to Donnie's J P 7.
They are two completely different models as far as looks, but are they in sound too?
- S


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jun 25, 2005)

Flobanez said:


> Wayne, I'd like to see how your J P 7 compares to Donnie's J P 7.
> They are two completely different models as far as looks, but are they in sound too?
> - S


I think you saw the pics on the other thread I started, as far as sound goes, I'm sure they're exactly the same, with the exception of minute differences in string type, gauge and distance to the pups...but these guys no better than I do...


----------



## Donnie (Jun 25, 2005)

WayneCustom7 said:


> Oh I didn't get that diagram...anyway can you scan it/photocopy it for your brotha? PLEASE!


Yeah, I can do that for you.

And Shawn, I'd bet that they pretty much sound and feel the same. The only big difference is the colors. EBMM seems to be very consistant.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jun 25, 2005)

Donnie said:


> Yeah, I can do that for you.
> 
> And Shawn, I'd bet that they pretty much sound and feel the same. The only big difference is the colors. EBMM seems to be very consistant.


Did I miss something, did you change your name...  Thanks buddy!


----------



## Donnie (Jun 25, 2005)

Everyone is changing their name. It's the latest craze(Shannon started it. He's such a trend setter.  )


----------



## Drew (Jun 25, 2005)

*ahem*


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jun 25, 2005)

Drew said:


> *ahem*


Fuck it then I'm changing mine, I hate it when people call me Wayne


----------



## Drew (Jun 25, 2005)

Wayne's not you're... Ah, right. Wayne Charvel, right? 

What IS your name, then?


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jun 25, 2005)

Drew said:


> Wayne's not you're... Ah, right. Wayne Charvel, right?
> 
> What IS your name, then?


Well to be honest it's even goofier than Wayne  

It's Paolo...


----------



## Drew (Jun 25, 2005)

No shit, you're the first Paolo I've ever met. Funny, I'd have expected you to be Brasilian, not Canadian.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jun 25, 2005)

Drew said:


> No shit, you're the first Paolo I've ever met. Funny, I'd have expected you to be Brasilian, not Canadian.


Sicillian actually, and I know people in Mass.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 25, 2005)

Donnie said:


> Yeah, I can do that for you.
> 
> And Shawn, I'd bet that they pretty much sound and feel the same. The only big difference is the colors. EBMM seems to be very consistant.


Donnie, Wayne's is a darker red too. It's nice to see all the JPs with radiant colors, man do I wish I could get my hands on one. 

I like how the headstock is 5, 2 rather than what Im keen to....Ibanez pointed headstock with 7 keys in a row-lol

But I love the sculpted looking bodies and the colors do it justice.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jun 25, 2005)

Shawn said:


> Donnie, Wayne's is a darker red too. It's nice to see all the JPs with radiant colors, man do I wish I could get my hands on one.
> 
> I like how the headstock is 5, 2 rather than what Im keen to....Ibanez pointed headstock with 7 keys in a row-lol
> 
> But I love the sculpted looking bodies and the colors do it justice.


You changed your name also!


----------



## Shawn (Jun 26, 2005)

Hey, isn't that Shannon's avatar?


----------



## Drew (Jun 26, 2005)

WayneCustom7 said:


> Sicillian actually, and I know people in Mass.



I'm from a rather large italian family down here, too. Next time I'm bored, should I call you up and we can start a gang war?


----------



## Shannon (Jun 26, 2005)

Shawn said:


> Hey, isn't that Shannon's avatar?



Hey hey hey! Get your own avatar! There can only be one purveyor of the mammeries! See? Everyone else here knows it.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 29, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Hey hey hey! Get your own avatar! There can only be one purveyor of the mammeries! See? Everyone else here knows it.



Those are some sweet mammeries in your new avatar!  Where do you find all these hot chicks?!   
j/k


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jun 29, 2005)

Drew said:


> I'm from a rather large italian family down here, too. Next time I'm bored, should I call you up and we can start a gang war?


What your a WOP also...no shit, I knew there was a little mandolin influence in your playing...my brotha!


----------



## Drew (Jul 23, 2005)

old thread - guilty as charged, and a mandolin influence, eh? I've never picked up on it, but I'll have to start paying attention.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Drew said:


> old thread - guilty as charged, and a mandolin influence, eh? I've never picked up on it, but I'll have to start paying attention.


Man that's like a month old...hahahahahahaha


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 7, 2005)

This guitar is a rip-off. If it wasn't a Petrucci signature no one would care. I can't believe Ernie Ball charges CUSTOM SHOP prices for a cheap basswood/bolt-on maple neck configuration. This guitar is an Ibanez RG7321 with DiMarzio pickups and (sometimes) Piezos.

This guitar may be nice, but considering the price it's a disgrace. For the $1799 or whatever they charge for these you could get a full blown custom shop guitar that destroys this like a Rico Jr.

No offense to anyone who owns this guitar, but you got completely jipped.


----------



## Donnie (Aug 7, 2005)

zimbloth said:


> No offense to anyone who owns this guitar


To late.
I own 2 of the JP7s because I love being jipped.  

A Rico Jr? Pahlease!


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 7, 2005)

zimbloth said:


> This guitar is a rip-off. If it wasn't a Petrucci signature no one would care. I can't believe Ernie Ball charges CUSTOM SHOP prices for a cheap basswood/bolt-on maple neck configuration. This guitar is an Ibanez RG7321 with DiMarzio pickups and (sometimes) Piezos.
> 
> This guitar may be nice, but considering the price it's a disgrace. For the $1799 or whatever they charge for these you could get a full blown custom shop guitar that destroys this like a Rico Jr.
> 
> No offense to anyone who owns this guitar, but you got completely jipped.



Ever played one?


----------



## dpm (Aug 7, 2005)

zimbloth - bit of an Ed Roman fan I assume?


----------



## Christopher (Aug 7, 2005)

zimbloth said:


> This guitar is a rip-off. If it wasn't a Petrucci signature no one would care. I can't believe Ernie Ball charges CUSTOM SHOP prices for a cheap basswood/bolt-on maple neck configuration. This guitar is an Ibanez RG7321 with DiMarzio pickups and (sometimes) Piezos.
> 
> This guitar may be nice, but considering the price it's a disgrace. For the $1799 or whatever they charge for these you could get a full blown custom shop guitar that destroys this like a Rico Jr.
> 
> No offense to anyone who owns this guitar, but you got completely jipped.



I should tear into this post and get all snarky but to be honest I don't even know where to begin. With your attitude let's just say I'm glad you don't want one.


----------



## Donnie (Aug 7, 2005)

dpm said:


> Donnie, _please_ take the plastic film off those covers, it looks crapulent.


Just an update for Dan... the plastic film is still mostly on there.


----------



## Drew (Aug 7, 2005)

I happen to rather like the tone of basswood. Sure, my (mahogany) CST owns, but my basswood UV is quite a bit bassier and a bit smoother in the highs, and for certain applications absolutely destroys the CST. 

And IMO a well-done bolt-on neck is just as hard if not harder to execute than a set-neck or neck thru, and is a heck of a lot more tweakable. Cheaper? Hardly.


----------



## telecaster90 (Aug 7, 2005)

HAWT.

I played a 6 string version a few weeks ago. It was great!


----------



## Shannon (Aug 7, 2005)

Well, I seeing you're making friends fast.  



zimbloth said:


> This guitar is a rip-off. If it wasn't a Petrucci signature no one would care. I can't believe Ernie Ball charges CUSTOM SHOP prices for a cheap basswood/bolt-on maple neck configuration. This guitar is an Ibanez RG7321 with DiMarzio pickups and (sometimes) Piezos.



Uhhhh, wrong.
 The term "ripoff" is very subjective. After all, another man's junk is another man's treasure. As a person who has owned over 30 7-string guitars ranging from $300-3000, I have found guitars in the $500-1000 range that blew away some of the so-called "superior" guitars in the $2K+ range. Does the price of a guitar bear any merit to its quality? No. However, in the interest of free commerce, guitar companies can charge whatever they want. What you deem as a ripoff may be total acceptable for another. If someone wants something bad enough, they'll pay for it. 

 I don't believe that Petrucci's name has any REAL bearing on the guitar's sales as a whole. Regardless of it being a "signature" guitar, I think plenty of people would care about this guitar. Case in point, my main axe is an ESP Stephen Carpenter (Deftones) Signature SC-607. Did I buy the guitar because I'm a loyal fan of The Deftones? No. In fact, I'm not a fan of them. I bought the guitar because it was a well-crafted instrument that fits my needs. What can I say? Carpenter has excellent tastes in guitars. The JP7 has this same appeal for many people. Where else can you buy a production model 7-string with options for piezos, different inlays, a dozen colors to choose from that come with matching or non-matching headstocks for under $2K? Most custom luthiers would charge much higher. Hell, were it not for Dave Mustaine, you wouldn't even have the King V body style. Prior to him, guitar companies were still making the standard Gibson Flying knockoffs. Last I checked, your KxK 7-string is highly based on the the King V. You may not like Petrucci, but like the King V style you love so much, his signature series is exactly what some guitarists are looking for in an axe. It's just another guitar for consumers to buy, that's all. 

 Having a basswood body and a maple neck hardly qualifies the JP7 as being just an Ibanez RG7321 knockoff. Like many have asked..."How you even played one?" I have actually played one for hours on end. YES & they are worth every penny. Do I think $1650+ is a lot of money? Sure it is. But consider this the next time you question the cost of an instrument...
"How much was actually invested into the making of this line of guitars?" 
For this guitar, there's...
1) A fee to pay Petrucci (yes, he had a HUGE hand in the design & deserves this money)
2) The designing & production of a completely custom non-floating tremolo bridge w/ piezos, custom made pup switches, custom volume/tone knobs, custom Dimarzio pups & custom arm contour. ALL of which can only be found on THIS guitar. A fee will also be paid for the Dimarzios.
3) Top quality parts including BIRDSEYE maple necks, Schaller locking tuners w/ pearloid tops, mono/stereo outputs.
4) Also, don't forget about the various Petrucci-approved paint schemes created just for this guitar. Is it a sig series afterall.

This sounds pretty CUSTOM to me & it warrants the custom shop price.



> This guitar may be nice, but considering the price it's a disgrace. For the $1799 or whatever they charge for these you could get a full blown custom shop guitar that destroys this like a Rico Jr.



Disgrace, my ass. I've already covered the topic of JP7 pricing above. 
I've established that the JP7 is a custom guitar with plenty of options to choose from. I think you are confusing the difference between a big-time company putting out a custom guitar vs. a smaller specialized company putting out a custom guitar.

Let's do the math...

Ernie Ball / Music Man = An established company with a reputation of building reputable quality instruments/amps/accessories/etc. for a wide range of musicians for nearly 50 years. Enough said.

Rico Jr. = A company established 5+ years ago from B.C. Rich's kid that puts out custom guitars mainly targeted towards the heavy metal guitarist. Sure, his instruments seem to be of high quality, but he just doesn't have the established reputation like EBMM does.

On the net, I've seen several "custom" Ricos sit at the same store for well over a year now. They haven't moved. Why? Because he just doesn't have the reputation yet. I'm sure they are fine instruments, but you can't expect everyone to just jump ship when they are perfectly happy with an established product that appeals to a wide range of people. Not to mention, Ricos are pretty "genre specific" & therefore, that dwindles their marketability. I'll doubt you'll see a country player using a wildly shaped Rico anytime soon. Bottom line, Rico Jr.'s still got a lot of proving to do. 



> No offense to anyone who owns this guitar, but you got completely jipped.



Noted...but you're wrong. 
Understand that I'm not attacking you. There's just a lot more under the surface when designing guitars & the marketing of them. You can know consider yourself a better-informed consumer & now there won't be any need for further generalizations or blanket statements such as the one above.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Aug 7, 2005)

well, i have to agree that they are damn expensive, but at least u get a bunch of awesome options for that price, its not like ibanez just slaping a different name and a cheap maple veener and charging 500bucks more for a guitar, or even worse when it comes to a universe compared to a 7620.


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 8, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Well, I seeing you're making friends fast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...  

Yeah, this guy's been bothering me with his elitism from his first day on the site. I didn't want to pick a fight though. I figured he'd pick one eventually.


----------



## gojira (Aug 10, 2005)

dpm said:


> zimbloth - bit of an Ed Roman fan I assume?



ed looks awefully scotish for an all american asshole.......seriously the amount of crap that guy has flooded the net with - unbelievable, and here we have poor zimbloth - repeating every tired word.

monkey see monkey do.


----------



## XEN (Dec 27, 2005)

dpm said:


> zimbloth - bit of an Ed Roman fan I assume?


  Now that is funny! 

There is no better stock 7 string guitar on the market, period. I frankly do not like the body or headstock shape and the finishes are just not that appealing to me personally, but it plays better than any other stock 7 I have ever played, and I have played them all starting with the first Ibanez UV around 1990. Aesthetics are completely irrelevant when you're looking for the guitar that suits you best, unless you're attempting to compensate for a deficiency in either your playing technique or your manhood.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Dec 27, 2005)

zimbloth said:


> This guitar is a rip-off. If it wasn't a Petrucci signature no one would care. I can't believe Ernie Ball charges CUSTOM SHOP prices for a cheap basswood/bolt-on maple neck configuration. This guitar is an Ibanez RG7321 with DiMarzio pickups and (sometimes) Piezos.
> 
> This guitar may be nice, but considering the price it's a disgrace. For the $1799 or whatever they charge for these you could get a full blown custom shop guitar that destroys this like a Rico Jr.
> 
> No offense to anyone who owns this guitar, but you got completely jipped.


Well then JP is actually playing a rip-off, cause he plays the same guitar, the EXACT same guitar, as anyone else who owns a JP 6 or 7 string, just like Steve Morse or Albert Lee(with their respective signature models). First off, the trem is like no other in the market. Fully adjustable saddles for extreme action. I had mine set to 1/32" action, with no buzzing...now is that a rip-off.
No locking nut either, just locking tuners, what's out there that even comes close to this unique set up. Everything says custom when you look at how this guitar is made...BTW


----------



## Flesh-EatingMonkey (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't mean to resurrect a dead thread, but I have a question for the Bandit (or anyone else with a JP7). Does the whammy bar pop-in, or screw-in on the JP7's? I think a screw-in might keep me from buying one. Thanks in advance!

BTW, Burt Reynolds turned 70 on Saturday!


----------



## Donnie (Feb 12, 2006)

They are pop in. 


Flesh-EatingMonkey said:


> BTW, Burt Reynolds turned 70 on Saturday!


And... damn.


----------



## Naren (Feb 13, 2006)

WayneCustom7 said:


> BTW


----------



## Mail2JackButler (Apr 25, 2007)

Flesh-EatingMonkey said:


> I don't mean to resurrect a dead thread, but I have a question for the Bandit (or anyone else with a JP7). Does the whammy bar pop-in, or screw-in on the JP7's? I think a screw-in might keep me from buying one. Thanks in advance!
> 
> They pop in but don't really get loose and wobbly like the Ibby arms. There's a set screw just under the edge that allows you to adjust the tension on the bar to either stay stationary or pivot. That bridge is as rock solid as it gets.


----------



## Jbryant95 (Jul 2, 2010)

I love my jp. It's the only guitar I play anymore.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Aug 10, 2010)

i got jp6 and jpx 7 both are awsum lol


----------

